# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Backwash

## Redaktion

In schnell ansteigenden oder felsigen Uferbereichen, vor Steilksten oder an Molen werden die Wellen vom Ufer reflektiert und laufen wieder zurck ins offene Wasser.

Dieses rckstrmende Wasser bewegt sich ebenfalls in Wellenbewegung fort und fhrt zu einem choatischem Brechen, wenn es auf eine heranrollende Wellen trifft.

In weniger stark ausgeprgter Form kann ein Backwash die Qualitt der heranrollenden Wellen mindern (das Wasser schwabbelt, es wird kabbelig).

----------

